# Lightning stoppers



## Screwtop (Feb 13, 2019)

I visited my uncle while I was up in Schuylkill county PA last week. He has a collection of local bottles, labels and advertisements. He gave me these lightning stoppers before I left. Most of them are from Pottsville, and one is from Mahanoy City, and the other from Scranton.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice, those can be hard to find in good shape with good writing you can read. Lots of times the writing is worn off. Nice Score. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 13, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Nice, those can be hard to find in good shape with good writing you can read. Lots of times the writing is worn off. Nice Score. Congrats. LEON.




I forgot to mention, all of these are dump finds.


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice bunch of porcelain stoppers. They make a nice collection and don't take up much space.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 14, 2019)

I do like branded porcelain stoppers and think they'd make a neat collection, but they are, as others are saying, hard to find in good condition on their lonesome. I've only dug up one intact, myself.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Feb 14, 2019)

Spirit Bear said:


> I do like branded porcelain stoppers and think they'd make a neat collection, but they are, as others are saying, hard to find in good condition on their lonesome. I've only dug up one intact, myself.



Same with me I have only ever found one. My stopper I found has a faded but still readable SLS monogram in a circle on it.


----------



## BF109 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice stoppers!


----------

